# Get some popcorn and you favorite vape!!!



## Yoda (3/8/15)

This is going to be a longer one so enjoy...

I'm a final year student in Potch and my monday consisted of the following:

First I had to get up at 5:30 to study a bit for my test at 7:30(yes 5:30 is very early if you normally wake up at 9am), went down to our hostel's "stoep" with my subox where I was greeted with some notions of "what are you doing with a car battery" and such and having to explain that @KieranD 's Amazon tastes like fruitloops "boks pap" and everyone was ecstatic about it.

After test (aced it!!!) went back to the "stoep" with my Dimitri mech and a dripper with some minty tobacco juice (om te help met die seer keel)... one of the guys asks if he can have a pull and i politely said its strong don't take a big toot... followed by 5 min of what sounded like he was praying in Hebrew... lekker LOL from my side (but i warned him)

And finally tonight we had to do our yearly fire drill (dressed in jockeys and a formal shirt) after that we got milo on the "stoep" where a new group of people asked again about my subox and i politely explained everything again... but what made my day was when one guy told the other "het jy gesien dai ding wys vir mens die tyd ook!!!" 

Follow by some chirps from the haters that said a twisp is much more classy and who would ever pay R330 for e-liquid... 

So all in all a funny day that made me realize, students are stupid and are much happier with their bottle of Klipdrift and a pack of malboro!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## johan (4/8/15)

'Hey Puk!' @Yoda - I graduated at Potchefstroom University when it still was 'PU vir CHO' (_potchefstroom universiteit vir chaos hoerrery en ontug_), bunked at 'Caput' hostel (was an asbestos building next to 'Hombre' - yes asbestos was still legal those days). I can just imagine the chirping from the uninformed . Things do change - we were into 'Oom Tas' (cheap Tassenburg Red wine blend) and Chesterfield plain.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (4/8/15)

Those were the days (Kovsies and Tukkies)! The tea can at 10:00 was my alarm clock. Member of the katskietkomitee....

Vaping would have been fun.

Enjoy to the fullest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda (4/8/15)

@johan 
Caput and Hombre are still standing and students are still drinking "oom tas"... some things never change

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jos (4/8/15)

Another PUK old boy here....no guts no glory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda (4/8/15)

Jos said:


> Another PUK old boy here....no guts no glory


Daar is net een koshuis wat dit se was jy in over de voor?


----------



## Jos (4/8/15)

Jip - - guilty as charged.


----------



## Yoda (4/8/15)

Jos said:


> Jip - - guilty as charged.


Watse jaar? Eks nu finale jaar in die voor!!!


----------



## Jos (4/8/15)

1998


----------



## Yoda (4/8/15)

@Jos 
Awesome, great om n old boy hier te kry!!!


----------



## Jos (4/8/15)

Die lewe is vol verassings.

Dalk ontmoet ons mekaar eendag by 'n reunie of iets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

